

The New Online-Only Newspapers Should Try and Emulate Startups - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=180

======
speek
I'm actually working on a magazine that's very startup like. Everybody does
everything, nobody really gets paid yet. It's entertaining.

We haven't actually launched yet, but it'll be really fun once this project
takes off.

~~~
shafqat
That's the way to do it! Good luck - whats the magazine? What genre?

~~~
speek
The name of the magazine is "The Robosexual." I'm aiming it to be about the
lifestyle of the modern geek. It's a blend of GQ, Seed, Cargo (a great,
defunct magazine), Wired, and Smart Money.

It's not going to be your father's traditional magazine, there's a
subscriber/user interaction thing that I'm working on that is being a pain in
the butt. Once we get that done, we're going to launch the website and that'll
lead to the print magazine.

~~~
shafqat
Sounds awesome - great niche! Also, love the landing page. You have a fairly
appropriate target market here at HN.

Drop me a line (shafqat at newscred dot com) when you get a chance. Would love
to stay in touch and maybe we could even find ideas to work together.

------
vaksel
startups only have to deal with 1-2 big competitors, a web only newspaper will
have to deal with every single newspaper on the web and with news.Google

~~~
shafqat
If the web newspaper focuses relentlessly on providing the best local news,
high value editorial news, and news of a regional interest (sports etc), they
are also only competing with one or two big competitors.

The same thing can be said for startups - they have to focus on one thing and
do it well.

